# That rat bastard Griff



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2016)

I had to rep griff just so I could move on and rep the people who deserve it.....

C'mon Prince, stop being a negro....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't been able to rep my boy Charley in a month, sad days indeed.....


----------



## charley (Feb 16, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I had to rep griff just so I could move on and rep the people who deserve it.....
> 
> C'mon Prince, stop being a negro....



,,, thx DOG ..   you can forget prince, he is busy counting his money while he's 'playing with his dick'...   he hasn't helped AG for as long as I can remember, him & heavy are very uninspired posters ....


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 16, 2016)

Did everyone go to another board or did they get a life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 16, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> Did everyone go to another board or did they get a life?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




....  well there ain't no life here , so if they get life , they didn't get it here  ....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 16, 2016)

I recall Prince saying he was gonna spend more time here with us lowly AG folk, guess he wisened up and realized he was wasting his time here


----------



## charley (Feb 16, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I recall Prince saying he was gonna spend more time here with us lowly AG folk, guess he wisened up and realized he was wasting his time here




......   I remember when he said that....    truth be told , we're better off without him , he's boring, a dull thud..   he's got heavy telling him how important he is for the future of bodybuilding & humanity ,,


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 17, 2016)

This has nothing to do with the People's Choice but you know a board is doomed when the mods won't even spend a minute here......


----------



## the_predator (Feb 17, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  well there ain't no life here , so if they get life , they didn't get it here  ....


So true


----------



## JR. (Feb 18, 2016)

the_predator said:


> So true


Bummer 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2016)

you are a mod now.....the power that my words carry 

jk lolz


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> This has nothing to do with the People's Choice but you know a board is doomed when the mods won't even spend a minute here......



It's just you, me and Farva loyal to the end. The end being next week


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 8, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> It's just you, me and Farva loyal to the end. The end being next week



Hey.... at least I'm a supporting actor in a drama or miniseries.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 8, 2016)

Wth. I've popped in regularly. .but am supposed to comment on the boobies, asian, pot smoking threads?
I figured I'd make everyone uncomfortable or come across as a dyke...I don't need any help with the latter


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2016)

Griffith said:


> you are a mod now.....the power that my words carry
> 
> jk lolz



yep and your the board joke


----------



## charley (Mar 9, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Wth. I've popped in regularly. .but am supposed to comment on the boobies, asian, pot smoking threads?
> I figured I'd make everyone uncomfortable or come across as a dyke...I don't need any help with the latter




... yo gotta admit there's some nice looking ass in 'Sweet Cheeks',,, I would only post 1 in 20 pics, only the best , labor of love..   & I enjoy boobies, asian chicks, & of course 'weed' posts...    some girls like looking at other chicks, it doesn't mean they're dyke's, that's an ugly word....when you get old enough, you don't give a shit who likes what....


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> yep and your the board joke



don't be angry bro, you married her, kankles and all......


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Wth. I've popped in regularly. .but am supposed to comment on the boobies, asian, pot smoking threads?
> I figured I'd make everyone uncomfortable or come across as a dyke...I don't need any help with the latter



Dykes on bikes!


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2016)

for all those batting off the images of sheriv....


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2016)

^ Ill also be I'm not the only who will rub one out to that pic...


----------



## charley (Mar 12, 2016)

Sheri never gave me any pics, she thinks I'm old, & may have a heart attack.....


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2016)

charley said:


> Sheri never gave me any pics, she thinks I'm old, & may have a heart attack.....



SFW gave me a bunch of pussy shots, said it was her....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 15, 2016)

your one gullible cunt


----------



## charley (Mar 15, 2016)

Griffith said:


> SFW gave me a bunch of pussy shots, said it was her....




,,, who doesn't like pussy pics ???


----------



## Mish (Mar 15, 2016)

Where can I get a hold of those panties 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Mar 15, 2016)

Pussys and Titties =


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------

